# Where do I get a replacement heating element for MES 20070106



## doerunner (Nov 18, 2011)

Does anyone know a specific part and supplier where a replacement element that can be fitted to this unit can be obtained.  I know they say "it can't be done", "throw it away", "buy a new one" etc.!!! 

Somewhere out there someone has solved this problem ..... I like my old 0106 and I just need to talk with someone who has actually replaced the element in one of them.

Please, please don't send me info about burnt connectors and all that ..... what specific element can be used, if you know?????

THANKS SO MUCH

[email protected]


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 18, 2011)

Call Masterbuilt customer service, they can help you.


----------



## doerunner (Nov 18, 2011)

No,,,,MES service says it can't be done!!!  That's their OFFICIAL position and they ain't backin' off it!!!!!!  ha ha

Thanks    doerunner


----------



## daveomak (Nov 19, 2011)

doerunner, morning..... If you use an AMNS or AMNPS you can pull out all the "stuff" that is original to your MES... chip chute, burner etc and put in any 110 volt element you want (800-1200 watt recommended) and wire it in to the existing power supply for the current element. Mount it somewhere and insulate the connectors, use high temp wire and connectors and you are in business.... Dave


----------



## doerunner (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks Dave,

I'm trying to find someone who has done this and can tell me exactly what element to buy and exactly what modifications will have to be made in order to make it work.  The original element has a peculiar bend that probably can't be matched, plugging the old holes and boring new ones and attaching the new leads in a safe way would be easier if someone has already paved the way for me!!!!!!    ha ha

Thanks  doerunner


----------



## daveomak (Nov 20, 2011)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/masterbuilt-electric-smokehouse-heating-element-upgrade-how-to

Masterbuilt may not support this mod any longer... check them out... Dave
 


doerunner said:


> Thanks Dave,
> 
> I'm trying to find someone who has done this and can tell me exactly what element to buy and exactly what modifications will have to be made in order to make it work.
> 
> ...


doerunner, morning....They could have used a straight element like other folks but there is no point in that !!!

Here are 2 elements I found that are pretty adaptable... You might check your local sporting goods store to take a better look at them if they have them....

http://prostores4.carrierzone.com/s...0-dsh-006-scln--Big-Chief/Detail?sfs=189b6ab9

http://prostores4.carrierzone.com/s...h-0000-scln--Little-Chief/Detail?sfs=189b6ab9

They both appear to have flexible wire leads extending from the element... the wires could be ran thru the existing hole for the "crooked element"..... this would allow easy placement inside the smoker and a simple plug in connection to the existing wiring... where the wires plug into the "element wiring", some sort of insulation would be required to avoid shorting out and electric shock... I would suggest "glass cloth electrical tape" or "high temp sleeves" to slide over the connectors... there may be new stuff out there that I'm not familiar with that is made for high temp electrical connectors... check for all the parts availability and let me know what you are missing and what you need... by the way, W-Mart has replacement elements for smokers in stock here... you might check your local stores also...

Dave


----------

